# Do you knit or crochet? Survey



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

I visited the yarn store in Listowel, Ontario (Great place, by the way). They weren't busy and I had a fun visit with one of the employees. She mentioned that in her experience, Canada seemed to have more knitters and the U. S. had more crocheters. That made me curious, so when I am in craft stores in the U.S. I notice that there are more pattern books for crocheting than knitting. 
So I wondered if you'd like to participate in a survey for fun. Tell which you do more often, crocheting or knitting, and what country you are from.
I'm from the U.S. and I knit.
My husband crochets.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

I am from th US. I try to switch knitting and crocheting projects about equally.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm from the US, and I do both. I think if you're mainly a knitter, you still need some crochet skills. I get bored doing one craft for a long time, so I switch off.


----------



## connie886 (Jun 2, 2014)

I crochet. Never could master knitting.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

In the US...mainly knit. Do some but very little crochet.


----------



## rinamuss (Oct 22, 2013)

I 'm from the UK and only knit. It will be interesting to see the outcome.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

I am in the US, and I knit and crochet. 
But I knit way more than I crochet.


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm from the US and I mostly knit, but enjoy crocheting, too (and it seems to be easier on my hands)!


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

US. I started out with crochet, but today I primarily knit. However, today 2 people here contributed some interesting crochet patterns, so I'll be crocheting more than knitting over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm in the US and do both. Started as a crocheter but when my granddaughter gave me knitting needles one year for Christmas, I started knitting. Now I enjoy them both!!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

DH occasionally knits/crochets but never finishes anything, even though he's very good at both. I'm primarily a knitter and occasionally crochet, probably because I'm not a "frilly" or toy-making person. I've bemoaned the dirth of crocheting patterns I like far more than ever having that problem with knitting patterns. We're in the USA.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm in the US I knit; learning Tunisian and regular crochet.....


----------



## Becoolwraps (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm from Canada and I knit.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in the US and do both. I'm on a crochet kick right now but I always have a project on the knitting needles!


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm in the States. I started as a self-taught knitter, then taught myself how to crochet. I do 95% crocheting, 5% knitting,and 100% shopping for the yarns, needles, hooks, patterns and other can't-live-without-the-latest gadgets.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm from England and I suppose I tend to knit more than I crochet, but when I do start crocheting I can't seem to stop! Also I have just started loom knitting and there are just not enough hours in the day


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Knitting in the USA.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i knit and crochet ,right now i live in pa,usa,but i gruew [spelling ?]up in germany.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm in Canada and I do both. I learned to knit when I was 6 but did not learn to crochet until I was in my 30's.


----------



## sctienkamp1941 (Jan 18, 2016)

I am from the middle of Saskatchewan, Canada (the land of lakes and trees, where I live)...
I mostly knit although I can crochet...

I like simple easy patterns for either but knit more because crochet hurts my hand
due to a pin in my right thumb and a ganglion wrapped around the artery on my right wrist. 

I love all the beautiful articles and toys I see on the site; and, all the ideas I want to try (OOOOHHHHH)...
Also, love all the free patterns, and wish I could get lucky enough to find some of the deals at our local
thrift, salvation army, and value village stores.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

In the US. I do both, but more knitting.


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm impressed how many of you do both. I'm all thumbs with a crochet hook, and if I have to put an edge on something, I won't let my husband in the room, since he does it so well


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

US knitter. I crochet badly if I need to, for example to finish an edge. Crochet is hard on my hands, maybe because the muscles and joints are more developed for knitting skills.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm in the US and knit 99% of the time. Started out with crochet but with magic loop and dpns I love to knit now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I can do both. I only knit. Crochet only under protest.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

US. I crochet toys and some scarves and blankets. I knit quite a lot


----------



## Claranne (Mar 30, 2015)

In the US, machine knit first, crochet second, hand knit third.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

United States and I love knitting. I like the "look" better,
however I do both depending on my mood and the yarn I have.
knitting # 1, Crocheting #2 if the pattern calls to me


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

U.S.- I knit more than I crochet, but if I need an afghan, it's crochet all the way!


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

I am from the US and can do both and I find I copy mostly knitting patterns but crochet a lot too. I will say that I do more knitting than crochet. Love doing both. Linda


----------



## SanDK7206 (Jun 3, 2015)

USA, crochet only -- but so admire all you knitters. Please remember to post the results of the survey!


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm in the uk and I only knit, but one day I will learn to crochet


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Canada...I do both equally I like knitting for apparel, crochet for home decor


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm in USA and knit and crochet, mostly knit. :sm01:


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm in the US. I mostly knit. My crochet skills are extremely basic.


----------



## peachesga (Nov 6, 2014)

u.s.a----crochet only i never learned to knit


----------



## louisglenda (Aug 31, 2011)

I do both but find I can knit and read or watch tv if it's plain knitting... but crocheting requires more attention . I am from Scotland and started knitting at age 12. I learned to crochet using a book when I was in my 20's I found it useful to look at the stitches from the index if I was stuck


----------



## Sandysmom (Jan 30, 2015)

I am from Canada. I can knit and crochet but knit the most.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I am in UK and do both equally.


----------



## Glenysm (Jan 22, 2015)

born and raised and taught to knit in England, now live in Canada,


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm in the US. I knit mostly but I am tristitual. I crocheted first, finally learned to knit like I crochet (Continental), and somewhere along the line picked up Tunisian which I consider neither and both crochet and knitting. There are afghan patterns and a few other things that crochet just seems better for.

For crocheters who want to knit, go Continental. It's basically the same thing with the yarn wrapped the other way and no hook. You could even start out with two crochet hooks to get the movements down then move to knitting needles. It can be done. I saw a video on youtube of someone who knits with crochet hooks. Seems like a pita to me once you can knit but what do I care? She's knitting and enjoying it.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm in US and only knit. Crochet skills are lacking.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

connie886 said:


> I crochet. Never could master knitting.


Try Continental or Combined Continental/Eastern European. It is much easier for a crocheter than other knitting styles, IMHO.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I learned to crochet first, then Tunisian, then knitting. I knit and crochet about the same amount, but if I need something large or on short notice, I always crochet. I find crochet to be far more relaxing than knitting and sleep better on the evenings I crochet before going to bed.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I am in the US, and I knit and crochet.
> But I knit way more than I crochet.


Me too.


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

wilmad said:


> I visited the yarn store in Listowel, Ontario (Great place, by the way). They weren't busy and I had a fun visit with one of the employees. She mentioned that in her experience, Canada seemed to have more knitters and the U. S. had more crocheters. That made me curious, so when I am in craft stores in the U.S. I notice that there are more pattern books for crocheting than knitting.
> So I wondered if you'd like to participate in a survey for fun. Tell which you do more often, crocheting or knitting, and what country you are from.
> I'm from the U.S. and I knit.
> My husband crochets.


I'm in the US and knit more than I crochet; but I know how to do both.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Knitter


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

USA-I knit; my sister crochets.


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 11, 2013)

I do both, but more knitting.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I crochet and a bit of knitting from time to time but not really good at it. - USA


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm from all over. Originally Southern Africa where I started knitting and crochet. I now split my year between Scotland and Pennsylvania. I knit 99.9% of the time but do still crochet occasionally but only blankets and throws. I don't like the look of crochet so when I do crochet its Tunisian or double ended as it looks different to regular crochet.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I know how to crochet, but I mainly knit. I'm in the US.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm in the US and I do both but prefer knitting. I knit continental and it seems easier on my hands than crochet.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm in the uk and I can only knit, crochet is like a foreign language to me.......????.lol.


----------



## rosebud6 (Jun 12, 2015)

USA-knit only


----------



## Maychou (Feb 4, 2016)

US. Mostly knit smaller items, such as baby sweaters, hats , mittens, but crochet bigger projects like afghans ,shawls.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

I knit and crochet also sew. I'm in Australia.


----------



## MerinoMEG (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm in Canada and I knit. never tried crochet.


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm in the US. I first learned to crochet, then taught myself to knit. Lately, I've been knitting more than crocheting. Our daughter crochets.


----------



## doubleH (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm in the USA. I knit about 99%, crochet only occasionally.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

U.S.,and I knit..


----------



## Damalynne (Feb 6, 2013)

US and knit. I enjoy the entralac pattern. I also know how to crochet and agree with needing some crochet techniques. And yarn shopping! Waaaay too much yarn shopping. That might be the same for both crocheters and knitters!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm from the US. I do both but mostly knit. So for the survey I would say knit since I only crochet about 10 items a year.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I am a knitter. I have never learnt how to crochet.


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

USA, crochet more than knit.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Both and I'm from the states..


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I live in western Washington state in the U.S. I am 73 and I learned to knit when I was 12 and learned to crochet in my late 20's. I love both crafts and do both equally depending on what pattern I want to make. I am currently planning on knitting the top down baby sweater and crocheting baby bibs for a baby girl that is due in December. My favorites to crochet are afghans and baby bibs. My favorites to knit are headbands, fingerless gloves and scarves/cowls.


----------



## jmko (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in the US and mainly knit 95% -crochet 5%.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

I do both - but mostly knitting. I also sew a lot. I'm from the UK.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in the US & I do both. I have 2 knit projects on the needles & 1 crochet project on the hook. I'm usually faster at crocheting but there are so many knit projects I like. I probably do 2 or 3 times as many knit projects as crochet.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I am from the US and I do both. 
Moonieboy


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm in the US and I only knit.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

USA, Knit 90% and crochet perhaps 10% of my time but I also spin a bit of my own yarn...


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm in Canada and I knit


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wilmad said:


> I visited the yarn store in Listowel, Ontario (Great place, by the way). They weren't busy and I had a fun visit with one of the employees. She mentioned that in her experience, Canada seemed to have more knitters and the U. S. had more crocheters. That made me curious, so when I am in craft stores in the U.S. I notice that there are more pattern books for crocheting than knitting.
> So I wondered if you'd like to participate in a survey for fun. Tell which you do more often, crocheting or knitting, and what country you are from.
> I'm from the U.S. and I knit.
> My husband crochets.


I'm US born and raised, but live in Canada. I've been going back and forth between knitting and crocheting since age 8. Expensive yarn gets knitted; less costly (OK, downright _cheap_) yarn is more often a candidate for crocheting. I've been trying to reduce my stash by crocheting big blankets, but it seems to grow faster than I use it up! :sm17:


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Canadian....knitting is my passion. Crochet for trim. Serious crochet passed to my sister or mother to be done.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I'm in the US. I knit mostly but I am tristitual. I crocheted first, finally learned to knit like I crochet (Continental), and somewhere along the line picked up Tunisian which I consider neither and both crochet and knitting. There are afghan patterns and a few other things that crochet just seems better for.
> 
> For crocheters who want to knit, go Continental. It's basically the same thing with the yarn wrapped the other way and no hook. You could even start out with two crochet hooks to get the movements down then move to knitting needles. It can be done. I saw a video on youtube of someone who knits with crochet hooks. Seems like a pita to me once you can knit but what do I care? She's knitting and enjoying it.


In Portugal, it's traditional to knit with hooks. I wished for hooks on my needles when I was 8 and learning. Those danged stitches kept escaping from my needle tips!!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I know a teenage girl in another US state who knits and crochets but I don't know which she does more. I had the privilege of spending a little time with her recently and we both had knitting to work on. I wish I could see her more often, I'm sure I could learn a lot from her. Her work is much nicer than mine and I don't mind admitting that in the least. She said she'd love me to make her socks so I did and she will get them when she visits my granddaughter again. She may have done her first pair of socks by now.



Jessica-Jean said:


> In Portugal, it's traditional to knit with hooks. I wished for hooks on my needles when I was 8 and learning. Those danged stitches kept escaping from my needle tips!!


I think I finally learned to tie my shoes by the time I was 8.


----------



## SparklePlenty3 (Jun 11, 2016)

I can do both. I certainly like knitting best. About the only time I crochet is I need something in a hurry. Crocheting is much faster but knitting soothes my soul.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm from the Netherlands and I do both.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

US, I do both, but more knitting than crocheting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> ... I think I finally learned to tie my shoes by the time I was 8.


As all-thumbs as I was (still am!), I managed to master that before I began school. I couldn't abide loosely or untied shoes, still can't.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> As all-thumbs as I was (still am!), I managed to master that before I began school. I couldn't abide loosely or untied shoes, still can't.


I don't often wear tie shoes these days cuz I can't just kick 'em off. lol My mother tried to teach me to crochet and I couldn't get it. I finally learned as a teenager when I was babysitting full time ... boring! ... and got a little book to learn granny squares. I lack dexterity and the ability to process from eyes to brain to fingers easily. Dogged persistence paid off. I won't even try arm knitting.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm in the USA. I love both but I only do baby items in knitting and afghans in crochet. (I have 3 knitted WIP's stored and am crocheting a lapghan now.) I do more crocheting as it seems to be easier on my thumbs which hurt these days.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

From the USA. Do both knit, and crochet. Always two projects going.


----------



## kittisue (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm from the US and I knit 99% of the time, but I know how to crochet and use it at times to add borders to knitted items, plus I've made a few crocheted items. I find crocheting hurts my hand (probably how I hold the hook).


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

It has been so much fun reading all your entries. So many of you included stories about how and when you learned your craft, as well as the style you prefer to use, which was also interesting. I was going to try to tabulate results, but it would be hard, thanks to the expertise of both knitting and crocheting skills of so many of you in all countries. I noticed that most of you who have double skills have a preference for one or the other, depending on what you are making. I really can't see much of a trend by country, but, since I am crochet-challenged, and this web site is named Knitting Paradise, I'm impressed by all the crocheters out there. So everyone, keep on enjoying what you do, wherever you live or travel!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm in the US and I do both. I prefer to knit clothing items because I can control the tension better so sizing is easier. When it comes to blankets and afghans, crocheting seems to go faster and sizing isn't as much of a concern.


----------



## yvonne47 (Jun 11, 2016)

I am in Australia and I knit and crochet. Teaching myself Tunisian Crochet.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

U.S. Know how to do both but do very little crocheting. I primarily knit. My grandma taught me both when I was 4 or 5 and she crocheted almost exclusively as she got older. My mom did both when she was younger but not much of either as she aged.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Hope this doesn't throw out your survey but this New Zealander knits and crochets in equal measure.
I remember learning to knit when I was about 7yrs old, now 74, (grandma taught me) but must have learned to knit earlier than that because I don't have memory of learning.
Maybe I was born knowing how to knit because my mum was never without her knitting, usually Fairisle or something else complicated, so I may have absorbed the knowledge pre-birth.
Sounds like a good story anyway.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

I'm from Australia & I can knit & crochet but I prefer to knit.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I do both and think some things are better knitted and other are better crocheted. Afghans I think are prettier crocheted, not all, but many. Knitting makes my shoulder hurt and can crochet a few things while it heals.


----------



## Heidi Warwick (Jun 12, 2016)

I just learned to knit. I think i need to learn to crochet also. I seem to see more patterns in crochet. Very frustrating. Im in Colorado.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm from New Zealand and I only knit.


----------



## skywatcher33 (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm in the US and crochet and sew since high school age (late 1960's ;-). Tried knitting but could never quite get it and don't have the patience to master it at my age.


----------



## wendyann (Nov 27, 2012)

I am from England and do both, but mainly knitting.


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

Canada - knit only


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm from Australia and I can only knit.


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm from the UK I have been a knitter for the last 50 years have tried to learn crochet recently and decided I prefer knitting.


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

Crochet


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm from Australia and I knit and crochet.......but over the last 2 years I have done more knitting. Jen.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

USA I do both


----------



## barboknit (May 26, 2016)

Knitted first then made a bunting for 1st grandchild learned to crochet to Finnish then mostly crocheted for years, many afghans and baby blankets . Started charity and do both. New to this site and love it. Us. Ca.


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

I'M Canadian and do both knitting and crocheting.


----------



## jasgold (Feb 12, 2011)

I am from the U.S.A. and I knit and crochet.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

U.S. knitter here.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

From the US and I knit. :sm24:


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

Learned crochet when a teenager, knitting as an adult. Primarily knit now. From the U.S.


----------



## jaybe (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm from New Zealand and I do both - knitting and crochet. These are my recent projects for my 2 nephew's first babies.


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

I live in the US but I'm from the UK, I knit can make a chain in crochet but that's all.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm a native of USA, I do both but more knit than crochet


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

I am in the UK and only knit but would like to learn to crochet


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

USA. Primarily knit, know how to crochet, but haven't done it in years.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

USA. Knit a lot; crochet minimally.


----------



## Carre (Aug 24, 2015)

uS I knit only, am trying to learn to crochet, but I will always prefer knitting.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

UK and only knit.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm from the US and knit. I can crochet but prefer knitting.


----------



## Lubbieisme (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm from the US and I do both. I must say I tend to crochet more than knit.


----------



## spa (Oct 27, 2013)

I am in the uk & do both.


----------



## Susiekc (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm in CT and only knit, but would really like to learn to crochet. Can anyone post a good learning idea?


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I'm a knitter...never could get into crochet


----------



## neomom2 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm from the US and crochet. I can knit but not well so I mainly crochet as I get bored and frus rated with knitting.


----------



## Gladdie (Jan 7, 2014)

wilmad said:


> I visited the yarn store in Listowel, Ontario (Great place, by the way). They weren't busy and I had a fun visit with one of the employees. She mentioned that in her experience, Canada seemed to have more knitters and the U. S. had more crocheters. That made me curious, so when I am in craft stores in the U.S. I notice that there are more pattern books for crocheting than knitting.
> So I wondered if you'd like to participate in a survey for fun. Tell which you do more often, crocheting or knitting, and what country you are from.
> I'm from the U.S. and I knit.
> My husband crochets.


I knit and crochet every single day I usually teach my neighbours crochet then I watch TV and knit most evenings


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

Canada and I'm a knitter only.


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

US knit and crochet only edges.


----------



## Oakdale (Dec 16, 2014)

Canada. Knit.


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

I am from Canada and I prefer to crochet more than knit. I find my projects get finished faster when I crochet.


----------



## Va knitter (Jan 22, 2013)

I knit but have some basic crochet skills--moved from VA to NJ (USA) two years ago.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Australia and I knit, crochet and sew.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am from USA and knit most often although I know both.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

UK. Both equally. 
Sewing too.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

USA - I'm a knitter who only crochets for trims and flowers. I primarily enjoy lace knitting.


----------



## Oleboy (Jun 29, 2014)

I am from the US and knit most of the time, but I do crochet occasionally


----------



## Fotherley (Nov 22, 2011)

I am from Wales and I knit and crochet.


----------



## peggypat (Apr 3, 2013)

USA only knit now. Used to crochet but with arthritis in hands can't grip hook. Knitting, mostly magic loop, keeps hands limber.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I hate the store in Listowel. Last time I went it was for some pink handcrafters cotton and they were having a tent sale. $90 later I left LOL.

I prefer to knit, but I do crochet as well. I am from Canada.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

USA crochet, knit, tat lace, sew, quilt, paint, bead and make jewelry...


----------



## Baska (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm in the U.S. I both knit and crochet. Sometimes in the same project. Learned to knit as a small child and crochet as an adult. Do them equally depending on what I want to make.


----------



## vinettedep (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi,
I am both a k itter and crocheter. I live in the U.S.A., Michigan. I enjoy both and usually have a project of each going on. I also teach at the local Senior Center. Great fun.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

U.S.--knit & small amount crochet.


----------



## Beakie (Jun 12, 2016)

I knitting, have to learn crochet at some point! Spain


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

Trekkiebigtime said:


> I hate the store in Listowel. Last time I went it was for some pink handcrafters cotton and they were having a tent sale. $90 later I left LOL.
> 
> I prefer to knit, but I do crochet as well. I am from Canada.


We crossed into Ontario at Port Huron and my DH surprised me by driving out of the way to Listowel. We were there before the tent sale (which was probably a good thing!) but the drive up, the employees, and the town were all delightful....and I bought my husband a beautiful wooden crochet hook , recommended by the sales clerk, as a thank you. Of course, I bought several items for myself as well.


----------



## Sadiebell (Sep 6, 2015)

USA, knit only but plan to learn crochet.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm in Australia and I knit but sometimes I have to crochet an edge


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

I knit and I'm from England.


----------



## bowie (Jan 6, 2014)

us here do both but love crochet mainly because I goes faster. don,t have patience for things that take long.


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

It's 7 a.m here in Ohio and as I'm curling my hair for church, I'm catching the comments that came in through the night. It seems that knitters are pulling ahead, especially with crafters outside the U.S. I also noticed how many said they wanted to learn to do something different, as well. More power to you!


----------



## Paintpuddle (Jun 25, 2014)

I am also from the US, but with Canadian ties. I learned to knit first, then crochet. I like to do each equally and often alternate projects. Right now I am finishing up a lace scarf project kit from my LYS. I will be starting a crochet shawl next for my mother who has just moved in with us. She lived in Arizona many years and is having trouble adjusting to our cooler, (but mugger) temperatures here in NC.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

USA knit and crochet


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

augiesouth said:


> I am from th US. I try to switch knitting and crocheting projects about equally.


Same here.


----------



## dawn2004 (Jun 12, 2016)

I crochet, my mother taught me when I was around 10 yes old. Now I'm 50. But about 2 years ago I started teaching myself to knit... Not going so well but I also started Tunisian crochet and like that and then I started to knook crochet/ knit, that's not so much fun either. All in all these things are good stress relievers.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm in U.S and mostly knit. I know a little crocheting taught by my grandmother when I was little. I use what knowledge of crocheting I have for just edgings on my projects. To be able to follow a crocheting pattern is impossible for me.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

both equally - I seem to alternate; crochet a project then knit a project; from US
interesting survey I always wondered - seemed to me more people around me knitted


----------



## carcazcol (May 20, 2016)

I'm from Britain England, Felixstowe suffolk. I'm a knitter through & through but, I try to crochet which I can the basics I can't follow a pattern it's really beyond me????????????


----------



## Handygranny (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm in the US and do both but I do more crochet of small projects.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I do both


----------



## rugbyfan (Jun 10, 2016)

I am from the UK but do both crochet knitting. I also do quite a lot of cross stitching.


----------



## TexasPurl (Feb 2, 2016)

In the USA. I enjoy both but predominately knit.


----------



## knit and sew (Jan 24, 2013)

m in Australia. I mainly knit but crochet if I have to make a quick gift such as a baby blanket


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

US
I do both but knit more.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm from the US and do both.


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

i live in the us and i knit and crochet as well as cross stitch depends of what i am making if i crochet or knit. lately crochet because doing baby stuff for first ggd due in october then back to socks for my husband the some crocheted shawls and prayer flower bookmarks for church. somewhere in there i am fitting in a very large 18 count peacock cross stitch for my daughter


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm from the U.S. and knit . . . if I do any crocheting its an edge or granny square, but knitting is my preference.


----------



## MonnieMc (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm from the U.S. and both knit and crochet. I usually have one project of each going at the same time, changing off when my hands get tired.


----------



## HoniB (May 19, 2016)

Im from Australia. I have knitted since a teenager but the last few years Ive gone back to crocheting which i also learnt as a teenager.


----------



## ericahobbs (Jun 12, 2016)

Learned to crochet when I was 4 or 5, making little doll skirts. Learned to knit when I was 6, it was part of our grammar school education.
I am from the Netherlands, but have lived in the USA now for more than 50 years. I taught in Amsterdam and a little boy in my first grade class started knitting before any girl. For clothing I prefer knits, but afghans and such I like to crochet.


----------



## strider (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm in the US and do both but mainly knitting.


----------



## bettylarrabee (Jan 8, 2016)

I am from the US and I knit.


----------



## Barbara Bartram (Jan 26, 2012)

I am from the Isle of Man where knitting patterns are easier to come by although I both knit and crochet!


----------



## dyzajic (May 15, 2015)

from US, I mainly knit, but do both.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I am from the US and I knit mostly although I know how to do some basic crochet it is not my favorite thing.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm in the US and do both equally. 

It will be interesting to see the results. :sm02:


----------



## janjer8183 (Feb 27, 2015)

From the USA. I do both but I really enjoy knitting better.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm in the U.S. and I only knit.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

U S knit only.


----------



## luci2792 (Jan 29, 2014)

I live in the US; have always been a knitter. Lately though I've become interested in crochet.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm from Canada. Knit and crochet, but probably knit more items than I crochet.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm from the US and I knit. I've tried crocheting but I prefer knitting.


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

My mum first taught me to knit around 8yo then paternal grandmother tried to teach me to crochet doilies when I was around 12. My early crochet challenges ended up being afghans, as my grandmother passed before I really got into it. I now only crochet amigurumi toys. I mostly do knitting and I'm from Australia.


----------



## BettyJ591 (Nov 28, 2011)

in Southern Ontario and I knit and crochet.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

Pennsylvania, United States. I knit and crochet. When (if) you get a final total, would you be able to share it? Such as country, knit, crochet, or both? Thanks.


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

USA, 90% knitting. I can do V-stitch in crochet and borders around fleece blankets with holes punched. Otherwise I need someone sitting next to me to help or I mess up with even simple patterns.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm in the US and do both equally.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

I live in southern Ontario and knit only. I can crochet a chain!!!


----------



## mrswyzard1521 (May 8, 2015)

In United States. I knit and crochet. Live in Florida.


----------



## Abbyljames (Feb 18, 2015)

I can do both but only knit now. I like the finished look better.


----------



## Judithagnes (Mar 2, 2013)

In the USA. I crochet.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Morning..I am from U.S. and knit...crochet back in the 70 's and 80's .but just knit now...


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm in the U.S. and have been knitting since I was 5. Have taught 2 of my granddaughters how to knit on their 5th birthday (next one will learn in 3 years). I learned how to crochet at 19, but was always much more comfortable knitting. Have a fused right wrist now, and crocheting for any length of time gets painful.


----------



## Bbt712 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm in the U.S. I knit.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm I'm the US. I do both . I'd say that it's 50/50. I do prefer crochet for baby items as I like the quick lacy look that I can achieve . I knit socks,and other things that I would have a smoother , tighter fabric for.


----------



## jgrim (Oct 8, 2013)

I knit and am from t he US. Can not crochet.


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm in the US and am a knitter. I've tried to learn to crochet but have not been very successful.


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

US, knit with some crochet in past. Found I don't have time to do all I would like too.


----------



## Eos632 (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm in the US. I'm a left handed knitter. I can't figure out crochet.


----------



## Loulame5 (Mar 13, 2015)

I am from Italy. I knit and crochet. It depends of the project.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

From the US and I knit.


----------



## das (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm from U.S. and I do both. Prefer knitting, but crochet when pattern strikes my fancy.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm from the US and I can do both but knitting is my favorite.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

wilmad said:


> I visited the yarn store in Listowel, Ontario (Great place, by the way). They weren't busy and I had a fun visit with one of the employees. She mentioned that in her experience, Canada seemed to have more knitters and the U. S. had more crocheters. That made me curious, so when I am in craft stores in the U.S. I notice that there are more pattern books for crocheting than knitting.
> So I wondered if you'd like to participate in a survey for fun. Tell which you do more often, crocheting or knitting, and what country you are from.
> I'm from the U.S. and I knit.
> My husband crochets.


I'm from USA I knit. My grandmother was a crocheter and taught me to crochet angels and snowflakes.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in Florida and I have always done both. I find that crochet is faster and demands less concentration. Knitting , to me, is more elegant and takes attention and counting. Depending on what it is, mistakes in crochet don't show as in knitting. In my opinion......most of the time, not all the time...lol.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm in the US, and I do both, but I like knitting much better.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

US - Knit


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wilmad said:


> I visited the yarn store in Listowel, Ontario (Great place, by the way). They weren't busy and I had a fun visit with one of the employees. She mentioned that in her experience, Canada seemed to have more knitters and the U. S. had more crocheters. That made me curious, so when I am in craft stores in the U.S. I notice that there are more pattern books for crocheting than knitting.
> So I wondered if you'd like to participate in a survey for fun. Tell which you do more often, crocheting or knitting, and what country you are from.
> I'm from the U.S. and I knit.
> My husband crochets.


US knit - preferably larger projects like afghans


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

U.S. and I knit and occasionally crochet


----------



## Bonnniemay (Nov 8, 2012)

when I asked myself that question, do I like to knit or crochet. After arguing with myself I guess I like to do both. I live in Toronto, Ontario


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

Southern Alabama--I knit, machine-knit, crochet.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

I knit and chrochet. New at knitting so for now I mostly knit, but if I need a Quick gift I chrochet. MISSOURI USA


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

I am from USA and mainly knit ,but crochet to have a change of pace project.


----------



## ladybugz777 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm in the US and yrs knit constantly since I was 12 yrs old. Recently, I've been trying my hand at crochet (stained glass window granny squares).


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

In the US, mostly knit with just a little crochet.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

U.S. I hand knit and machine knit.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm from theU.S. I hand knit and machine knit.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

From the United States and I do both but knit more now. You didn't ask but I also spin and weave.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm in the UK and only knit.


----------



## BarbJT (Jun 12, 2016)

I am a U.S. knitter.


----------



## Gwenjw (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm from the US. Depending on what I'm making, I do both. I prefer knitting for clothing but crochet most craft projects.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

In the States and do both.


----------



## Ereis (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm from USA and I'm a knitter, but do some crocheting, when I need a dishcloth.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm originally from Scotland now in the USA I knit only with straight needles and I never learned to crochet .


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Originally from Australia, I knit.


----------



## Mfndrn (Dec 5, 2013)

In US and do both. Last three years mostly knitting socks. grandkids and family love hand knit socks, so I love to make them socks of all kinds and colors.


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm in the U.S. and I do both. I tend to knit things like sweaters and shawls but if I'm making a baby blanket, it's usually crochet for some reason.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Canada and I knit. I do know how to crochet ancd croknit some but really am a knitter.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

gwennieh68 said:


> I'm in the U.S. and I do both. I tend to knit things like sweaters and shawls but if I'm making a baby blanket, it's usually crochet for some reason.


If you're like me, I can crochet faster than knit so a baby blanket works up much quicker if I crochet it.


----------



## CopperEagle (Dec 10, 2013)

I am a knitter. USA.


----------



## J-Jean (Jul 30, 2011)

I am in the USA and knit. I plan to learn to crochet.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm in the US and I do both.


----------



## JoyG (Sep 3, 2015)

I knit though did learn the basic & double crochet in college to do an Afghan. I wish I knew more about crocheting & need to find help with a stocking hat I need to copy.


----------



## snowmannut (Apr 17, 2014)

USA and I crochet


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm in the States. I do both but prefer knitting. It is less painful on my hands than crocheting.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Knit & spin here in the U.S. -- Colorado, to be exact!


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

i am from the US and i do both, l like knitted sweaters, clothes and i love to crochet doilys, afghans ect.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Grammax8 said:


> In the US...mainly knit. Do some but very little crochet.


Me too!
Blessings


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm from US and knit exclusively, except for the occasional chain or edging in sc needed to complete a knit project.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I knit and crochet. I prefer knitting. I was born in Germany, but grew up in Canada where I reside now.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm a knitter with limited crochet skills.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I only knit, no crochet. USA


----------



## sharyncd (Apr 25, 2014)

I am Canadian.. learned to crochet as a child but didn't continue with the craft. Starting knitting when I had small children. Went back to work and stopped knitting. Retired and started doing both but find I knit more than crochet.
We now spend the winter in Arizona where friends have a variety of hobbies.
And that is more than you wanted to know.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm from the US and I do both.


----------



## G-14 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi, I am English and still live in England, I knit, crochet and sew possibly in equal measure. I also make bobbin lace and embroider etc. but not so often. My grandmother taught me to knit and crochet when I was very small, I have taught two of my granddaughters to knit and one of them to crochet. The other one is left handed and cannot get to grips with crochet and I find it difficult to teach her, incidentally when I taught her to knit I forgot about her being left handed and she didn't realise there would be a difference so consequently she knits right handed. Reading all the messages I think the majority of Kpers are in the USA. My daughter has lived there for 27 years and she can knit and crochet.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm in the US and I knit and crochet


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm in the US and I knit. Crochet only when necessary for a border, etc. Never make a crocheted item.


----------



## Gma68 (Feb 3, 2016)

From the US and I do both. Recently more knit as I'm actually making something for me an afghan. When one of my Granddaughter 's friends asked me what I was doing and I replied an afghan. She said a what? Just laughed and showed her the picture. LOL.


----------



## kimjones2851 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm from the US and I knit.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am from the California and I knit, no crochet. Interesting to me how many of us in Southern California knit compared to other states. Just my observation.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Crochet only as my knitting is horrible. I love knitted pieces but then I can not tat, either.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm from the USA and I do both also. More knitting, though.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I am curious as to the regions. I wonder if crochet is more frequent in South as it is so hot?


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am in the US and I crochet. I am very fussy with my projects and it just takes too long to tink.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm in the US and do both. My grandmother taught me to crochet - crochet and sewing were her favorite creative outlets, and I'm hopeless at sewing.


----------



## mem58 (Mar 24, 2014)

From Australia, and I knit and crochet, equally. I always have crochet and knitting projects on the go.


----------



## tracysk59 (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm from Michigan and I'm a knitter. Go Blue!????????


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm from the US and have been knitting for eons! :sm01: I am just now learning to crochet.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I am from the US. While I do crochet & will occasionally crochet something, I much prefer to knit. Most of what I crochet is purely utilitarian.

More information than you asked for, sorry....


----------



## jbee (Jan 5, 2016)

wilmad said:


> I visited the yarn store in Listowel, Ontario (Great place, by the way). They weren't busy and I had a fun visit with one of the employees. She mentioned that in her experience, Canada seemed to have more knitters and the U. S. had more crocheters. That made me curious, so when I am in craft stores in the U.S. I notice that there are more pattern books for crocheting than knitting.
> So I wondered if you'd like to participate in a survey for fun. Tell which you do more often, crocheting or knitting, and what country you are from.
> I'm from the U.S. and I knit.
> My husband crochets.


I also knit, crochet, and Machine knit.


----------



## eeaton (Apr 13, 2012)

US and I knit


----------



## knittingmom1 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm in Canada and I do both but mostly knitting.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

I was born and raised in Canada and there I started knitting. I've been in US and tried crochet because I wanted to make a large afghan, make circular doilies and a large circular table cloth. I don't like the look of crochet accessories or sweaters. I prefer knitting.


----------



## PDWB51 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm in the States and do both, but prefer knitting.


----------



## design326 (Jun 28, 2013)

I am from Michigan in the US, I just learned how to crochet, knitting was too slow for me to see the progress.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm in the US. I learned to knit at age 6, by looking at the pictures in a "learn to crochet" book. I dressed the small 9 inch dolls (stands were available to keep them standing) and sold them in 3 local "grocery stores", bought a set of crochet hooks in a case and then bought a set of interchanging knitting needles (both of which I still have 70 years later) and got another book and learned to knit. ( I'm right handed, but when I got stuck, I watched my left handed babysitter do it and figured out what I needed) As I got a little older, I made many doilies and sold them to fill my addiction of buying yarn and crochet threads!! I knit more than I crochet now, strictly because I make a lot baby shower gifts, and the mommies of today, don't like that fancy sweater sets like we did for our babies. I now make mostly top-down, stockinette stitch cardigans but fancy up the ones for girls. I also knit socks, and made 203 pair last year. I kept 14 pr, the rest were given away. I'm really addicted to knitting, and bring it with me at all times!


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Both, but lean more towards knitting.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Both, but lean more toward knitting.


----------



## Jawetz (Sep 6, 2015)

U.S. born and bred. I do both, though less proficient with knitting. I find crochet faster in general and easier to fix mistakes...so I don't know what possessed me to knit the log cabin blanket I am currently working on.


----------



## Barbie213 (Jun 15, 2014)

I both knit and crochet. It depends on the patterns that appeal to me at the time. Love both crafts.


----------



## Carolien (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in the US and knit only.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I am from the US and I do both. I learned to crochet from my Grandmother, who did the most beautiful Irish lace. I taught myself to knit when I was a bout 14. I knit more than I crochet but I crochet trim for anything linen.


----------



## Tamalybabe (Aug 6, 2014)

In the US...mainly knit. Do some but very little crochet.....for some reason I've never been able to get comfy with crocheting.


----------



## DollsRule2 (Feb 2, 2012)

I live in the US. I learned to crochet when I was 9 years old and learned to knit when I was 30. I do both. I knit when I need to de-stress and I crochet when I am restless. I crochet much faster then I knit, that is why I do it like that.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm from California. I knit only. I don't really know how to crochet


----------



## shoham (Jun 12, 2016)

US, knit and almost know how to crochet. Just cannot follow crochet patterns.


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

Us I knit


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

I am from U.S. and I do both, but much more knitting than crochet.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm in the US and can do both but prefer to knit as crocheting hurts my hand more.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I am from the USA and I knit. I only crochet if I have to to finish off something


----------



## sparks55 (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm from the US and I knit. Know how to crochet, like to knit better.


----------



## Tinkie (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm from the US and only knit.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I live in the US and I do both knit and crochet, but I definitely knit more. Just like the way knitting looks.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

From the USA. I knit everyday. Know how to crochet but haven't for awhile.


----------



## coemarg (Jun 24, 2011)

Machine knit, hand knit, crochet (very little usually just edgings)


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

From the UK. Learned to knit at school.. Taught to crochet inmy 20s . I always have at least one of each on the go .


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I am in the US and I do both,which the most depends on a pattern that I like. Probably knit more,it seems to move faster for me.


----------



## MaureenRoss (Apr 2, 2016)

I knit MAUREEN ROSS LIVE IN SOUTH CAROLINA, USA


----------



## char66 (Dec 7, 2011)

From Canada and I knit.


----------



## anotherknitter (Sep 8, 2013)

U.S. Both. 

My Home Ec teacher in high school taught me to crochet. I always wanted to learn to knit, so years later bought myself a book called "Teach Yourself to Knit" and learned that way. (It was pre-YouTube.) Now I knit much more than I crochet.


----------



## DinahV (Feb 3, 2015)

From U.S., I only knit except for single crochet on occasional border areas.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm in the USA...love knitting more than crochet...


----------



## GmaKnitter (Jan 26, 2012)

From US I knit and crochet. Mother-in-law taught me to knit 43 years ago. My daughter got me interested in crocheting 5 years ago.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I am from England and learnt to knit as a child. I only learnt to crochet a year or so ago. I love doing both.


----------



## knitnnannie (Feb 15, 2012)

U.S. Do both but knitting is my favorite.


----------



## EEsMamajo (May 25, 2016)

I do both. Usually several projects of both going all the time, plus patchwork.


----------



## missmaggi (Jul 16, 2013)

From USA and I do both. Started at the age of 5 and have never stopped doing both. Long past 5 now, haha!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

USA I knit, crochet, sew, tat, and embroider. Above all - I prefer Knitting.


----------



## srossman (Oct 25, 2011)

U.S--I knit


----------



## KittyMom755 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm in the US and mostly crochet, though I started as a knitter in second grade!


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm from the US and do both. I probably do 75% knit and 25% crochet. But I love all fiber arts and mix a bit of sewing, spinning, etc....well you get the picture.


----------



## AdelineK (Jun 12, 2016)

I am in the US and have been a knitter for 77 years. I can crochet and use to to assemble my knitted pieces but seldom use crocheting for entire projects.


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm from the US. I knit and crochet. I believe I do both about the same amount. But I agree with Shautzie, I'm 100.o/o a yarn and accessories shopper.


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

I do both equally, but I have crocheted more years. I love the feel of thread in my hands.All women in my family were crocheters. I live in the USA.


----------



## AnnTW (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm from the US and I do both.


----------



## Grandma Lynch (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm from the U.S. And I do both and I always have a project going in each - I crochet afghans and knit smaller items (mittens, hats, washcloths etc.)


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm from Wisconsin and only knit.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am in USA and am Bi-stitchery !! I think I am 50-50. Love some things knitted but ohhh some of the crochet things are gorgeous also. Glad my Granny taught me both. Bless her !!!!


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm from the US and I knit.


----------



## marty1136 (Aug 2, 2011)

U.S. Only knit


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am Canadian, but live in the US. I knit. Can't get the hang of crochet. ????


----------



## lk55 (Nov 12, 2011)

I am from the US and I knit. I agree that the US favors crocheters. My pet peeve is the inclusion of crochet patterns in knitting magazines. I have never seen a knit pattern in a crochet magazine.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Self-taught knitter in the US, but "trying" to self-teach crochet -- (Not doing all that great, LOL!!)


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

I live in the US and mostly knit. Very rarely, I crochet.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm from the US and I knit.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Grammax8 said:


> In the US...mainly knit. Do some but very little crochet.


Ditto


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I am in the US, and I knit and crochet. I probably do more knitting but I do like to change off.


----------



## vmmartin (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm from South Dakota, USA
and I crochet, but can knit.


----------



## ancientone (Dec 5, 2014)

From the US. I knit. Have never learned to crochet except VERY basic stitch.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

I have always lived in the South, USA, where there is very little if ever a call for woolen apparel. For some reason, I have always associated knitting with wool to wear, and crochet with afghans, accessories to wear, toys/ dolls and their clothes etc. I have knitted some but crochet is my thing.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

I am in Canada - I knit as well as crochet - it used to be pretty even balance between both but these days it is mostly crochet - for the charity work as it is warmer for hats and neck warmers for school children in Grade 2 and Grace 6. I make them for the entire class of children each year - also do preemie hats for the hospital (crochet). Baby blankets are usually knitted - as I have a pattern which is very popular with most moms...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

From the USA and I knit and crochet but much more knitting now as crochet seems to hurt my hand more. I also tat, embroider, needlepoint, counted cross stitch, etc. As someone else said, get bored easily.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm from California, USA Iearned to crochet at 10 and did that for a long time.in my 20's I self taught to knit engligh style from written instructions. About 4 years ago I revisited knitting and learned continental knittinf, Ty you tube-lol. My preference is knitting. It comforts me where crocheting doesnt have the same time effect for me.


----------



## TexasT (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm in the U.S. and I knit and crochet.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I do both. I grew up crocheting and taught myself knitting. I try to do both the same amount of time but I have ufoitis and switch projects often when my wrist and elbow hurt. Knitting does not bother me as much as crocheting so it is very relaxing for me. I love the smooth flow of knitting and the free spirit of crochet.


----------



## Kattiedoodle (Jan 26, 2016)

I both knit and crochet.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

In the US I do both but I notice that since I mostly do it at night and for selling I am faster with crochet, so I tend to do more crochet. I have crocheted for at least 60 yrs. and Knitting about 40 but I still consider myself much better at crochet.


----------



## memily (Oct 17, 2011)

From U.S. I do both, interchange a lot. Love both.


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

I am from the USA and I crochet.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Im from Australia and do both.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

I am from the U.S. and I prefer to knit, I can crochet.


----------



## Malsy37 (Mar 21, 2011)

wilmad said:


> I visited the yarn store in Listowel, Ontario (Great place, by the way). They weren't busy and I had a fun visit with one of the employees. She mentioned that in her experience, Canada seemed to have more knitters and the U. S. had more crocheters. That made me curious, so when I am in craft stores in the U.S. I notice that there are more pattern books for crocheting than knitting.
> So I wondered if you'd like to participate in a survey for fun. Tell which you do more often, crocheting or knitting, and what country you are from.
> I'm from the U.S. and I knit.
> My husband crochets.


I am from the US and I do both. Prefer knitting


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I am in the US. When I was younger, I preferred crochet. For the last 30 years or so, I much prefer knitting.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

US...do both...combine them in a lot of my designs...learned both as a child. My mother taught me to crochet around 7 years, my grand mother to knit around 9 years. I recently emailed Mary Maxim and Herrschner's and asked why their yearly afghan contest did not have a category for combined technique items. Afghans made with both knit and crochet. Only Mary Maxim answered. They say that there are NOT enough people who do both crafts to make such a category worth while.....Man are they wrong!!!! Maybe they need to visit KP and read this thread! They just might learn somethin!!!!


----------



## sheb61 (Apr 29, 2015)

Live in US. Knit and crochet, mostly knit.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm am in Canada. Started with knitting (mum from UK, didn't crochet). I do both now.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I knit more then I crochet. U.S.A.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

In the USA......right now, have knit and crochet projects going. Crochet is a break from knitting.


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

USA
I knit and would love to learn to crochet.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

wilmad said:


> I visited the yarn store in Listowel, Ontario (Great place, by the way). They weren't busy and I had a fun visit with one of the employees. She mentioned that in her experience, Canada seemed to have more knitters and the U. S. had more crocheters. That made me curious, so when I am in craft stores in the U.S. I notice that there are more pattern books for crocheting than knitting.
> So I wondered if you'd like to participate in a survey for fun. Tell which you do more often, crocheting or knitting, and what country you are from.
> I'm from the U.S. and I knit.
> My husband crochets.


I do both - was taught to knit before I started school from my (immigrant) English mother. (I'm first generation Canadian, my siblings are immigrants).
I taught myself to crochet about 30-ish years ago. My mother-in-law, my sisters-in-law, and my brother-in-law's wife all crocheted. They were/are all Canadians.

I know many people, thanks to the internet, who live in the US who knit. As well as a high number who also crochet. And many of them do both.

I don't think it is really a US vs Canada thing - I think we are far more alike than different. And these days, there seem to be too many "us vs them" things in the world, that adding knitters vs crocheters to the mix isn't necessary. People do what craft they wish to - knit, crochet, collect stamps, read....


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm from the US and both knit and crochet.


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

I am a knitter but I sometimes crochet edges on my knitting projects.


----------



## MumofMatty (Dec 11, 2013)

I used to be a knitter until I learnt crochet in March. Now I'm "hooked". But I'd say I do both. I'm in UK.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I am from the USA and I currently knit more than crochet…but I enjoy both.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Knit only. I have never, to my regret, been able to do more than a simple chain stitch.
US ~ State of WA


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

US...knit. Do crochet itty bitty things of my own design or need.
I'm impressed by the number of responses...so far! Anyone tallying these answers?


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm from the U.S. and I do both, but I think my crochet edges out my knitting.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I am in the UK and mostly knit not been able to master crocheting so well.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

From UK now Canada. I try to have a knit & a crochet item going at the same time.


----------



## stefhope (Feb 12, 2016)

I am In the U.S., Northern California, and i do both, but more crochet as it is faster and easier on my hands. however, I will admit that while i like crocheting more than knitting, knitting has a prettier look and wider variety of patterns.


----------



## peg florida (Jun 16, 2011)

I am from the United States and I knit more than I crochet because I love knitting


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I am from Scotland and I knit. I am trying to learn to crochet, and so far have managed granny squares and a small beany hat.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am from the USA. I have been knitting and crocheting since I was 13/14 years old. (48/49) years and Self taught). I also Loom Knit ( for about 6 months) even though I have had teh looms for 3 years.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I am from the USA and knit. My sister taught me to crochet when I was growing up. My friend taught me to knit in my 50's. I prefer to knit.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I mainly knit but do know a little crochet.


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm from the US and I knit and crochet. I currently knit more because I'm newer to knitting and still trying to learn. My husband crochets and loom knits, consequently we have yarn every where.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

The U.S. I do both. And enjoy doing both.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm in the US and mostly crochet but pushing myself to get better at knitting. I am knitting a very simple jacket now and it is slow going I plan to have a crochet and knit project at the same time to switch off.

Barbara


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm in the US and mostly crochet but pushing myself to get better at knitting. I am knitting a very simple jacket now and it is slow going I plan to have a crochet and knit project at the same time to switch off.

Barbara


----------



## barginluvr (May 4, 2014)

USA. Knit only


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I'm in the US and I knit only. Can't seem to master crochet.


----------



## Mayor Marty (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm from the U.S., and I knit.


----------



## ritzyface (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm from US. I knit and crochet both. I love making baby outfits, sweaters, hats, legging, booties, things you
can't find in stores. My grand taught me to crochet when I was five. I learned to knit on my own, still learning. I'm left-handed which gives me a little trouble on certain stitches. Would love some advise.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm in Oregon, USA. I started crocheting as a young girl and now do both. I've just started crocheting a skarf after knitting a number of items. Love them both.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Mainly knit, a little crochet, and sewing (even though you didn't mention that)


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm in the US and knit although I can do crochet around a neck but can't follow a crochet pattern. Some day, if I live long enough, I'm going to really learn how to crochet and to follow patterns.


----------



## ElaineInNJ (May 15, 2015)

I'm in the U.S., I do both but prefer to crochet.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm in Oregon, USA. I started crocheting as a young girl and now do both. I've just started crocheting a scarf after knitting a number of items. Love them both.


----------



## Knora (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm in the UK. Overall I mainly knit but I'm currently going though a crochet phase, doing both Janie Crow's Persian tiles throw and the Last Dance on the Beach CAL. The latter is making me realise just how limited my crochet has been to date


----------



## Fionnuala (Mar 31, 2011)

Irish living in England, currently on month long holiday in la belle France. I have always knitted. Earlier this year I have learned to Crochet as part of my learning a new skill each year after retirement. I thoroughly enjoy both.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

US and do both.


----------



## nishivel (Oct 27, 2015)

I crochet and I am from the USA.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm from the us & I mostly knit, though I crochet occasionally. Knitting uses less yarn & produces a more flexible fabric.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

I am in the US, I have crocheted over 40 some years but I started in 2011 knitting so I do both I usually have one crochet project going, at the same time I have a knitted project going, too. I was taught how to knit when I was in 7th grade but after I got married my Mom taught me to crochet. I love doing both. Great subject! Thanks!


----------



## Mainah51 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm in the U.S and mostly crochet, but do knit which I understand the directions from patterns and do not with crocheting.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I am from the US, and I knit. I don't crochet at all.

Hazel


----------



## Rita Gaudiello (Apr 2, 2016)

From the US and I knit


----------



## mrsrecarter (Apr 21, 2015)

I am in the US, I both knit and crochet, but I personally, like knitting better.


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm in the States and knit but interested in learning to crochet Never heard of preferences between the two based on nationality interested to see results


----------



## Tseringma (Apr 15, 2015)

mainly knit 90% - sometimes crochet.10% I am on a Scottish Island.


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

From US I knit and crochet. Learned to knit when I was 12 (I am 71 now) from a neighbor lady and crochet by osmosis. My mom was an awesome crocheter


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm from Virginia, I do both.


----------



## NYC StitchGirl (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm from New York City. I do both but really really love to knit. I find it more peaceful and relaxing to knit.


----------



## Arlene Lindsay (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm from Canada. I started crocheting, in my 20's, self taught. I now mainly knit, but if I find a pattern I like will crochet.


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm from the US and knit. Only crochet stitch I know is the chain stitch. Would like to learn more.


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

U.S. KNITTER


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I do both but I prefer knitting. Hubby also knits. And I'm teaching GD to knit and GS to crochet.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I am from the US, I knit and crochet but I do much more knitting than crocheting.


----------



## nancyk45 (Jul 13, 2011)

I am from the US and learned to crochet as a child, but taught myself to knit in my early twentys. I knit more than crochet. Love to make small projects like hats, but usually have a large project going as well. I sometimes crochet colorful dishcloths if I am tired of knitting.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm in the US and I knit and crochet, but mainly knit.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

USA! I mainly knit. I started off crocheting, but wanted to learn something else. I taught myself to knit so that is what I do mostly. Let us know what you find out with this question!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

In US. I do both and enjoy those few projects that use both.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

USA, mainly a knitter, crochet once in a while.


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

USA knit


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm from California and I ONLY knit


----------



## Knit2009 (Apr 13, 2012)

I live in Canada. I do both knit and crochet. I learned to crochet first.


----------



## Robby1958 (Feb 25, 2016)

U.S.A. and I knit. Good luck with the survey and let us know what you find.


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm in the USA and I do both. I like the look of knitting better, but it depends: knitting takes longer but uses less yarn so if you are counting the coin...knit. Crochet is faster but uses more yarn so if you are up against the clock...crochet.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Canada, for quick projects I crochet, but for something interesting and a challenge worth knitting. I enjoy doing both and they both have a purpose in my life. Will enjoy seeing your final outcome of this survey.


----------



## MonWal (Oct 22, 2013)

I am from the USA and do both, but prefer knitting. I've crocheted since a teenager, but I am a self taught knitter for about 7 years. I find that knitting is easier on my hands.


----------



## MonWal (Oct 22, 2013)

I am from the USA and do both, but prefer knitting. I've crocheted since a teenager, but I am a self taught knitter for about 7 years. I find that knitting is easier on my hands.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I crochet, and I am in the United States.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

From BC Canada and I do 50/50 and usually have 4 WIPs going with both. Keeps my hands and wrists from getting sore.


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

I'm from the U.S. and mainly knit now. Used to crochet a lot, but it hurts my wrist.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

I taught myself both skills from 'the little green book' 50+ years ago, and found that I much prefer knitting. I rarely crochet anything, but I knit every day. I live in the USA.


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

I'm from the U.S. and mainly knit now. Used to crochet a lot, but it hurts my wrist.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I know how to do both and used to crochet a lot in the 70's. Now, however, I am absolutely 100% a knitter.


----------



## Linbev (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm from Australia and knit can crochet.


----------



## Maggieber (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm in the US andU knit.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

I do both. I always have three or four projects going and alternate between them.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I live in the US, and I both crochet and knit. Mostly knit the last 10 yrs.


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

I am from the US knit mostly but can crochet,prefer knitting ❤❤❤❤


----------



## paramour (Nov 21, 2015)

I do both equally. Florida, USA


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

Alto53 said:


> I'm in the US and do both. I'm on a crochet kick right now but I always have a project on the knitting needles!


I too am in the U.S. and just the opposite, I do both, but currently on a knitting kick!


----------



## nhnona (Mar 27, 2013)

I do both. I go in cycles... for a while I only knit... then I switch and only crochet for a while. Guess its like some other KP'ers have said... get bored with one, switch to the other! My passion is baby clothes and I find equally wonderful patterns for both! Oh ya... I'm from the US


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm from Southern California, USA and I knit. Thanks for a fun topic.


----------



## JennieG (Jul 17, 2011)

From the USA and a thread crocheter for almost 60 years now. I can, and occasionally do, knit, but down here in the deep south there is not much use for cold weather clothing. One sweater will last years, and the same with hats and scarves. The last jacket/coat I bought was at least 20 years ago, and my current hoodie (my _only_ hoodie) is about 10 years old. I save my money for thread and yarn! Currently working on a wedding afghan, and coming up is another wedding afghan, a toddler blanket for my great-nephew, sewing in the ends of a bedspread for a cousin, and the last round of pineapples on an oval tablecloth for a nephew and his wife. The only thing that _must_ get done before my hands/eyes/mind give out (lol) is a quilt for our daughter. And a tablecloth for our son and his wife. And then I guess a tablecloth for our daughter, to be fair about it.


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

I am in Canada and I almost always knit. I can crochet but I have to be able to look at my work all the time whereas with knitting I can also watch TV.


----------



## ch_nit.fanner (Jun 12, 2016)

I used to be just into crochet, then i found a new yarn that works best with knitting so now I guess I am a knitter also. I am from the us.


----------



## edaprtj (Sep 25, 2014)

I do both, but prefer knitting


----------



## Baker Bear (Mar 3, 2011)

I do both and also quilt, tat, cake decorate and sing.


----------



## JoR (Feb 21, 2016)

US....I knit.....can only crochet a chain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asdlane (Feb 18, 2016)

From the USA I have projects on both needles & hook right now. That's the usual for me but I do admit it takes a few minutes
to comfortably switch back & forth.


----------



## ceres522 (Dec 18, 2011)

Love to knit and crochet! Live in Gulf shores, USA


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

Gma68 said:


> From the US and I do both. Recently more knit as I'm actually making something for me an afghan. When one of my Granddaughter 's friends asked me what I was doing and I replied an afghan. She said a what? Just laughed and showed her the picture. LOL.


This reminds me of the time someone told me that when she got chilly, she cuddled up with an "African".


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm from England, and I knit.


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

I knit. Have tried to crochet but am all thumbs.


----------



## Former Leftie Knitter (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm in the U. S. and I mainly knit but do crochet from time to time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I do both but right now it's mostly knitting. I'm in Canada.


----------



## South Texas Linda (May 9, 2016)

Hi. I learned to crochet at 4 and self taught knitting at 10 about 52 years ago. I used to crochet more but RA started interfering with my grip so I've switched to knitting.


----------



## Wee angus (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi, I'm from Scotland and I knit and crochet. I like doing both but more confident knitting. X


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm Canadian - live an hour from Listowel, Ontario.

I crochet and Knit - Knit more than crochet.


----------



## Giroldi (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm from Alberta, Canada and I knit. Tension on Crochet is too loose but can do dishcloths.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

I am in US (New England, within a day's drive of Canada). I knit a lot but only crochet the small bits of a knitting project that sometimes come up.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

I am in the US and I knit. I am self taught at about the age of 15. I can sort of crochet, self taught also, at about 24, but knitting is my main vice, err hobby.


----------



## PeninaM (Nov 18, 2013)

!'m from, Scotland, Canada and now Spain and I knit! I am left handed and I never could learn to crochet!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

US and I both knit and crochet. Also do needlepoint, cross-stitch and stitchery projects.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I'm from the US and I crochet.
My older sister, who passed away, knitted.
Another older sister knits. Can only tunisian crochet.
My mother used to knit and crochet.
Dick


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

I knit haven't mastered crocheting but I keep trying


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I am from Canada and I mostly knit. I crochet occasionally.


----------



## mother of 4 (Mar 15, 2013)

I am from the US and do both . I switch off frequently as I find it easier on my hands and wrists. i knit right handed and crochet left handed


----------



## soap-lady (Jul 11, 2013)

In the US. Knit more than crochet, but enjoy both


----------



## iqed2000 (Jun 12, 2016)

I knit and crochet and have active projects for both. I live in the US, born in the Philippines. I reminisce sitting by my grandmother as she taught me know to knit, crochet, and embroider. The knitting needles were so long that I needed to tuck them under my arms.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I knit exclusively now, but in the past I have done some crochet. An afghan or two, a shawl, small stuff. Never very accomplished. Much prefer knitting. Never did any decorative stuff like tablecloths or doily type crochet. And I am in the US.


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

I can knit and crochet, but I knit more.


----------



## neocoul (Jan 7, 2015)

I live in the U.S but I'm from France. I learned to knit as a child, taught myself crochet as an adult. I knit for garments, I find crochet uses a lot more yarn and the fabric is bulky. I love to crochet lace doilies, tablecloths, mandalas etc. also granny square afghans etc.will try a ripple afghan next.


----------



## bettyjoe (Sep 27, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was about 6 (world war II area). I know how to crochet around something I have knitted, but that's about the extent of my knowledge of crocheting.


----------



## applepiegma (Mar 2, 2016)

I am from USA. learned to knit in high school. 

Didn't crochet except for edgings on sweaters until age of 70.
Enjoy both.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I am from the US and I knit. I only know how to chain in crochet. Someday I'd like to learn how but right now I have too many hobbies to allow me time and energy to get involved in yet another.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm from the US and I knit. Never learned to crochet.


----------



## wendy1588 (Dec 6, 2013)

I reside in S. E. Michigan. I knit and crochet .


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm in the states and knit about 98% of the time and maybe 2% crochet.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I'm from Minnesooota USA and I knit mostly and crochet when I find something really neat that I just have to try. My grandmother also knit but she mostly crocheted because it was something that was easier to put in your pocket and crochet while waiting at the end of the field for the men to come eat their lunch or on road trips to visit relatives--you get the idea. I also like to tat....nalbind...macrame and sew.

Hope you post the results :sm24:


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

Born in the U.K. but currently live in the U.S. I've been a knitter since I was 15 years old and found out I was to have a younger brother or sister. My mother tried to teach me how to crochet but I could not get the hang of it.


----------



## LEILA-INDIA. (Jun 6, 2013)

I am in INDIA. I both knit and crochet and also do some embroidery like smocking. I love all 3 equally. However in south India, where I live, the climate is hot through out the year that there is not much scope for using knitted articles (I mean woollens) Moreover I have fallen in love with Irish lace-- I have found that crochet lace making is easier than knitting lace. I drool over knitted lace pictures but find it too difficult to use the DPNs. But I have not given up the idea completely. I wonder if they would let us knit and crochet in heaven in the intervals between all the chanting and singing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Leila India
PS My GGD 6 1/2 yrs old wants to learn knitting. she is coming next month and will be here to nearly 2 months.


----------



## LEILA-INDIA. (Jun 6, 2013)

I am in INDIA. I both knit and crochet and also do some embroidery like smocking. I love all 3 equally. However in south India, where I live, the climate is hot through out the year that there is not much scope for using knitted articles (I mean woollens) Moreover I have fallen in love with Irish lace-- I have found that crochet lace making is easier than knitting lace. I drool over knitted lace pictures but find it too difficult to use the DPNs. But I have not given up the idea completely. I wonder if they would let us knit and crochet in heaven in the intervals between all the chanting and singing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Leila India
PS My GGD 6 1/2 yrs old wants to learn knitting. she is coming next month and will be here for nearly 2 months.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

I live only an hour away from Listowel. I love it.
I knit mostly. I use crochet for hats and trims. Though it is faster to crochet, it bores me to tears. I have been knitting for 73 years.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

LEILA-INDIA. said:


> I am in INDIA. I both knit and crochet and also do some embroidery like smocking. I love all 3 equally. However in south India, where I live, the climate is hot through out the year that there is not much scope for using knitted articles (I mean woollens) Moreover I have fallen in love with Irish lace-- I have found that crochet lace making is easier than knitting lace. I drool over knitted lace pictures but find it too difficult to use the DPNs. But I have not given up the idea completely. I wonder if they would let us knit and crochet in heaven in the intervals between all the chanting and singing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Leila India
> PS My GGD 6 1/2 yrs old wants to learn knitting. she is coming next month and will be here to nearly 2 months.


How fun for you. Enjoy your GGD visit.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I do both, but admit that I can understand the instructions for knitting much more than crocheting instructions. I like to switch from one to the other when one project gets boring.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm from uk & I knit


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm in the States, prefer knitting, but do both knitting and crochet. I find that when I'm overwhelmed with yarn, I crochet a big project (usually an afghan) to tame the stash. Doesn't seem to make a dent, but my brain is calmed...


----------



## Larson (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm in the US, self taught myself to crochet. Then about 25 yrs later learned to knit. I knit more than crochet.


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm from US and I do both


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I prefer knitting and also do some crochet


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I am in the US.

I knit and crochet, but I knit way more than I crochet.


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

Where is your husband from?

Your right, I have noticed that there are more crocheters than knitters in the U.S.. Most of my friends crochet and I have taught many to knit. Of course, being English knitting is like a second language to me. In Enggland it was from necessity people knitted we needed clothes!.
Both knitting and crocheting have come a long way since the 40's so I am real glad as I love to see all the projects. There are so many ladies and men who have wonderful talent whatever their hook and needles are.


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

Good girl!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Mainly crochet, since I was 12! Don't know how and when I started knitting.


----------



## knitter2 (Feb 19, 2012)

USA I knit.


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

Leonne said:


> Where is your husband from?
> 
> Your right, I have noticed that there are more crocheters than knitters in the U.S.. Most of my friends crochet and I have taught many to knit. Of course, being English knitting is like a second language to me. In Enggland it was from necessity people knitted we needed clothes!.
> Both knitting and crocheting have come a long way since the 40's so I am real glad as I love to see all the projects. There are so many ladies and men who have wonderful talent whatever their hook and needles are.


I think this question was directed to me. My husband grew up in Wisconsin. His grandma had her help crochet rag rugs when he'd visit her. We made a 5X8 foot rug early in our marriage. I cut and sewed strips and he crocheted. He'd let me crochet on the straight edges, but not on the curves. Now that we're retired , one of my friends taught him how to do hats for giveaways. He's probably made several hundred hats, as well as scarves and cowls.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

from the us and I crochet for 20 years before I learned to knit and now almost never crochet, but I knit constantly


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

US - knit 85% crochet 15%


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm from the US and I knit exclusively.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

US - knit 85% crochet 15%

be sure to post the results!


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

US. Knit more now, but have as many crocheted projects over the years.


----------



## patty9 (May 30, 2016)

I'm in the US and do both. At this moment I have 2 knit projects and 1 crochet going.


----------



## janmen (Mar 29, 2016)

From the U.S.A and primarily a knitter...very seldom do I crochet. Prefer knitting for sure.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

From the US: I do both, but prefer crochet. For me it is faster and when I make an error, I have only one stitch to pick up.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm in Canada. I do about 90% knitting, 10% crocheting. When I was was younger those percentages were reversed.


----------



## Graybird (Jul 5, 2015)

I knit and Brazilian embroider...I'm from the US


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

USA - I knit but I try to crochet


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

South Africa, I alternate between knitting and crocheting


----------



## Reddogknit (Jan 6, 2015)

U. S. And I knit.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi from the UK I do both.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm12: I'm from the US, and I do both.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I have crocheted over 40 years and I enjoyed doing it very much. I can knit but I prefer crocheting


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm from the US, I knit more than I crochet.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

In the US and knit. Crochet only for trim and poorly.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

I'm from United States and I knit mostly but also love thread crochet. I prefer knit garments but I also like to crochet my baby blankets. I guess I really love most kinds of needle work. ????????❤


----------



## CarlaLG (Apr 1, 2015)

Ohio, I knit mostly. Crochette some.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Knit and crochet, depends on my mood and what I am making. Reno, Nevada USA.


----------



## Evel (Oct 2, 2011)

I have done both, more knitting than crocheting though. From Michigan USA


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm in the U. S. A., and I knit, crochet and tat. Last few years, mainly knit, but usually put crochet edgings on projects. Am very adept at both.


----------



## mamavecchia (Nov 8, 2014)

I STARTED KNITTING WHEN I WAS SEVEN YEARS OLD...HAVE TRIED TO LEARN HOW TO CROCHET BUT I FEEL LIKE MY BRAIN ISNT WIRED THAT WAY ..LOVE THE FEEL OF MY NEEDLES.....I AM GOING TO TRY TO LEARN HOW TO CROCHET THIS SUMMER...WISH ME LUCK....IF I STILL CANT LEARN,AT 80 YEARS OLD I WILL STICK TO MY KNITTING...


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm in the U.S. and only knit. Keep meaning to learn crochet.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm from the U.S. and I knit only.

If anyone could point me to a good source for a left-hander to learn to crochet, I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## martha701 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm from the US and I knit and crochet. Have something of each going most of the time. I learned to knit first from my German grandmother. i think I learned crochet from watching my mother (she only crocheted).


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm in the US and I do both.


----------



## Josdie34 (Feb 21, 2016)

i do both but knit more than crochet


----------



## yvonne47 (Jun 11, 2016)

Me too, I knitted for my niece who is 60 this year when I was 7. I like to do both and it keeps me busy while I watch the tv at night.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

U.S. and most of the time I do both, also other needle involved crafts


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm from Canada and I do both.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

riggy said:


> I'm from England and I suppose I tend to knit more than I crochet, but when I do start crocheting I can't seem to stop! Also I have just started loom knitting and there are just not enough hours in the day


This is me! Though I've put the loom knitting on hold for a while. Also I do a lot of sewing.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I am from the USA and I can do both, but enjoy knitting more. However, I usually edge my knitted items in crochet. I am a lefty and am mostly self-taught. A fond memory for me is that I learned to chain stitch at a young age sitting on the floor at my Grandmother's knee. She crocheted right-handed.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I am from the USA and I can do both, but enjoy knitting more. However, I usually edge my knitted items in crochet. I am a lefty and am mostly self-taught. A fond memory for me is that I learned to chain stitch at a young age sitting on the floor at my Grandmother's knee. She crocheted right-handed.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

I prefer knitting. Am a novice crocheter.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Ask away


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

USA. Knit mostly. Crochet if family pick crocheted project!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I crochet, knit, machine knit and weave. And years ago when I first learned to crochet there were no crochet pattern books to be found. I'm in Tennessee.


----------



## Lindajoy (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm from UK and do approx. 80% knitting 20% crochet.


----------



## crafting (Jun 12, 2016)

I do both I even like to quilt and needlepoint. I just love crafting.
Phyllis


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I am from Ontario Canada and I knit and crochet and tat
Susan


----------



## bbqbert1209 (Sep 1, 2015)

Done both but lean toward crochet its wuicker


----------



## lizzie44 (May 6, 2011)

I'm in Australia and I crochet a lot


----------



## hook and line (Apr 28, 2016)

I Crochet, Knook (Knitting with a Crochet hook that has a line attached), and I've recently taught myself to knit. I enjoy them all, and love to learn.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

augiesouth said:


> I am from th US. I try to switch knitting and crocheting projects about equally.


Me too. Usually have one of each going so I can switch off.


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Love doing either. Right now I am in a crochet mode. Slowing down. Will see something I want to do, is knitted, and that starts my knitting mode for a spell. But, as I grow older I find I am looking for patterns that are "easy" to do.
So, I definitely do "both" just about equally. :sm19: :sm01:


----------



## KittiPaws (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm in the USA. I do both, but I do a lot more crochet. I'm better at it, and (for me) it's faster. My hands always feel awkward with knitting needles, even after years, so knitting is very slow going for me.


----------



## momidol (Mar 28, 2013)

I do both, I am in California have been crocheting since age 6 and knitting since age 12 everything I do is simple. Love all the ideas I get on KP.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm in the USA and I knit. Can do a few very basic crochet stitches for edging a knitted article. I crocheted an afghan many years ago but now knit 99.9 % of the time.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Both. Also traditional rug hooking and cross stitch.


----------



## Vwjoan (Mar 6, 2016)

I knit and crochet. More knitting than crocheting.


----------



## Dsand (Jan 12, 2016)

USA, both


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

USA and I Knit


----------



## Ancaster (Mar 18, 2014)

Canada......... and I only knit.


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm in the US. Love to crochet but want to learn how to knit, but with my coordination, I haven't mustered the confidence to tackle it yet


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm in the U.S. And do both, but I'm predominantly a knitter.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

Both, switch back and forth !


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

I am in the US and am a knitter. I have tried crochet but can barely hold the hook properly. I even have trouble trying to do a provisional crochet cast on.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm from US and I knit. Can't seem to understand crochet directions, and I've tried and tried. KNIT it is!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm in the USA and I mostly crochet, but I do knit some.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

I in the U.S. I knit and crochet.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm from the US and I knit although I can also crochet a little.


----------



## peggy007 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am in the US (upstate New York) I am self taught and card, spin, dye wool and other fibers, Knit, tat, crochet, sew, and quilt. My preferred hobby is knitting especially lace shawls. When winter hits I stay in and keep busy. Now that I am retired I have been buying lots of yarns and have lots of projects to work on this winter.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

From the US, and I predominantly knit. But I did just brush up on my crochet skills to make one of those cute Panama Hats for a friend's granddaughter. I forgot how much fun crocheting can be!


----------



## nananitter (Jul 4, 2015)

US...also do both, but prefer to knit.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I'm from the US, and I do both......left handed.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I do both. I crochet faster than knitting but I love the look of a knitted project


----------



## lorna103 (May 1, 2014)

I knit.  I can crochet, a little, and I do crochet borders on knitted items but I'm not very accomplished with crochet otherwise. I'm from New York.
Hello to everyone. This is my first time participating in a discussion here. I usually just read and soak up the helpful information.


----------



## PugMom (Jan 11, 2013)

From Canada and I love to do both. Do more knitting but mostly crochet afghans


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

I am from Texas. I do both, but only the single crochet, as in ripple afghans. I would like to learn more stitches but need to buy a "Learn How" book...............Currently I have a knitted and a crocheted baby afghans going. As it is getting hotter and hotter, I will probably do more knitted ones as they are comprised of small squares, to be put together once they are all completed..(Having a large piece of work is too uncomfortable in 100 degree heat. (Even with the AC on.)


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

Do both, but at this time of life, more knitting.


----------



## slj5333 (Jun 12, 2016)

I am from the USA. I do both. Like being able to switch projects. Like variety.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

USA: knit & crochet equally


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

I'm from the USA and I knit.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm from the US and I knit.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

My grandmother taught me how to crochet when I was 8 years old. I taught myself to knit when I was 20 by reading the instructions - no internet or YouTube 50 years ago. For the last 8 years I have been knitting and/or crochetting every day. Mostly do crochet for afghans, blankets, etc.


----------



## Sharonscribe (May 17, 2016)

I'm just a beginner and learning both. I find crochet easier, so I crochet more than knit. I would like to learn to knit better though.


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

I am from New Zealand I do equal crotchet and knitting.


----------



## grandmabell (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm from U S & do both. Mostly knit tho


----------



## kitkatcamp (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm Canadian and I do both. I prefer knitting for hats, mitts & sweaters. But crocheting is great for blankets and afgans. That being said I'm currently crocheting a christening gown because I wanted to use a cotton thread rather than wool.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Us and I do both :sm02:


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

From US. I do both, but more knitting.


----------



## 56170 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, I'm originally from New York.....transplant in New Mexico. I knit and crochet :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

I do both about the same of each houston, texas


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

I am in the US, live in Texas, and I do both, sometimes in the same project.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in the US and I knit. Most people in my immediate area (GA) seem to crochet.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I knit and crochet both--and each as often as the other.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I am from the U.S. and I do both but probably more crochet.


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm from the US and I knit.


----------



## gamastein (Jan 29, 2012)

In the USA and knit and crochet equally


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm from the US and I crochet. Learning to knit.


----------



## judiostudio (Mar 4, 2014)

I am from the U.S. I have crocheted in the past but find I am happier with the results when I knit -- so I knit.


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

I do both. It depends of the item I am making and what I am in the mood to do. I am from NY, USA


----------



## leesadupree (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm from California, and I knit, but do not crochet.


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm in Australia - I hand knit = tunisian crochet = machine knit =and crochet any or all most of the time well daily!!!


----------



## Conner5 (Nov 29, 2014)

I am from the U.S. and I knit and crochet, but prefer knitting.


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm from Canada and 99% of the time I knit. I only crochet when I do afghans.


----------



## bitzerboy (May 4, 2014)

US Knit only.


----------



## nanniejan (Jul 1, 2013)

i do both but way more knitting. my husband crochets beautifully! USA!


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

In the US. both knit and crochet and do simple Tunisian. Knitting is my fav.


----------



## elveysfree (Mar 25, 2013)

Australia I knit and crochet but am crocheting more at the moment


----------



## LMay (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm in the U.S. I used to only crochet, but now I mainly knit.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

U.S. and I do both. Mostly knit.


----------



## Parschwab (Apr 14, 2016)

U. S. 
Crochet


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

From Oz.
Knit and crochet.
I like knitting for certain things and crochet for others. If I need a gift in a hurry, I crochet something. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

US-knit primarily, tiny bit of crochet.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm from Australia and I do both!


----------



## DFlahive (Apr 22, 2011)

I do both


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

I am from the US and mainly knit. I can crochet but much prefer knitting.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

My grand mother taught me to crochet, I taught myself from a book to crochet. I love to do both. Knitting is more serious and relaxing, crocheting moe fun and creative. Love both, here in the States!


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

I am in the US and Knit


----------



## Harp2 (May 15, 2016)

I am from Victoria, Australia. Love to knit and crochet - mainly in cooler weather. I knit garments and crochet things like rugs (squares, etc.) washcloths and trimmings. Love to settle down in the evening at TV and "use my hands"! To create something is so satisfying, don't you agree!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I live in Pennsylvania, USA and I knit :sm02:


----------



## copperaz (Apr 1, 2015)

Has began with crochet and now knit also...but am much faster at crocheting


----------



## solangew152 (Dec 20, 2012)

I am from the US and also a transplant from France and knit and crochet equally.


----------



## Joan Frances (May 13, 2016)

I'm from Australia, and I do both, but knit more often than I crochet.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I do both about equally. I am glad I know more than one technique so that a greater number of patterns are available to me.


----------



## kmwaz1 (May 18, 2013)

I learned how to crochet as a child, and knitting when I was an adult. I switch off between knitting and crocheting, depending on how my arthritis in my hands is doing that day. I live in the United States.


----------



## GoldenNeedles (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm from the US and I do both. I have been crocheting since I was very young, but started knitting two or three years ago and really enjoy it.


----------



## MHM (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm from the U.S. I have crocheted forever and love it. I also knit, having learned about three years ago. Knitting isn't as relaxing as crochet is, but I'm getting better at it. Maybe one of these days I will love them equally.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

I am a self taught crocheter and self taught knitter. I have some of both going right, but have not picked up the crocheting in quite a while....bad me, lol.


----------



## sharon.quinn824 (Nov 15, 2012)

I do both, and I enjoy them equally.


----------



## 1Marian1 (Mar 6, 2013)

I am in the U.S. and only knit.


----------



## Brzshak1 (Jan 2, 2013)

USA...knit


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

From the US -- I can knit and crochet but prefer to knit, partially because knitting is more versatile, but mostly because I can watch TC while knitting, but I need to look at my work when crocheting.

Kate


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Would you have believed there would be 40 pages of posts on this topic when it started??? Wow, that must be some kind of record.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

I am a knitter, however I do a little crochet


----------



## dchess (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm in the US and I knit. I tried crochet and I just can't get the hang of it.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am in the US. I knit and crochet but I do more knitting.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi from Florida! I do both! I guess I'd say maybe 75% knit, 25% crochet. It just depends on what project catches my eye. :sm17:


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

I live in the United States and I both knit and crochet along with other crafts.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I am from the USA and I do both.


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Would you have believed there would be 40 pages of posts on this topic when it started??? Wow, that must be some kind of record.


I, too, can't get over all the responses from so many creative people! I really had in mind to tally results, but I think we will all just have to see that many, many people from this wide world keep busy making beautiful items for themselves and others in many ways.

I salute you all!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I am from USA, started to knit and crochet, being a school-girl,- long time ago ! Still love it both and most attractive to me are amazingly beautiful and complicated lacy patterns ! I love to wear them or give as gifts to those, who are in need !


----------



## KT-Lakegirl (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm in the USA and I knit & crotchet......depends on what I want to make and what patterns I find that I like for that particular project.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm in the US & taught myself to crochet in the late 50's. Tried to teach myself to knit; but it never looked right. Over the years, I only crocheted & taught many others to do it too. Always preferred the look and drape of knitting; so took a knitting class in the 70's in the evenings at my local HS. I've been knitting ever since & seldom crochet. I still keep up with the new crochet techniques & stitches via YouTube so I can still teach it. However, I do prefer knitting. Lately, I've noticed that crochet seems to be more popular in my area because I notice there are more crochet books & tools at my local Jo-Ann's. Tunisian crochet also seems to be very popular right now.


----------



## Bpcrafty (Aug 21, 2011)

US
Both.
Learned to crochet first from Mother. She was taught by neighbor. No other crocheters in family.
I taught myself how to knit with basic book and help of a knitting club.
Knit more now than crochet but usually have one of each going.
Bp


----------



## Basenji Lady (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm from the US and both knit and crochet equally.


----------



## gardening pat (May 15, 2014)

I'm from the UK & do both


----------



## suedavis52 (Jun 19, 2012)

I do both . Knit was my passion , but since my hand surgery , crochet alot easier .Will hope to do again .


----------



## Mainiac (Aug 19, 2011)

From the US. I learned to knit at a very young age and learned to crochet in my late 30s. I feel comfortable with both.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

USA, knitter


----------



## Marcia Fulmer (May 2, 2016)

I'm from the US and I do both knitting and crocheting


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

USA knitting with a small crochet project now and then


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

wilmad said:


> I visited the yarn store in Listowel, Ontario (Great place, by the way). They weren't busy and I had a fun visit with one of the employees. She mentioned that in her experience, Canada seemed to have more knitters and the U. S. had more crocheters. That made me curious, so when I am in craft stores in the U.S. I notice that there are more pattern books for crocheting than knitting.
> So I wondered if you'd like to participate in a survey for fun. Tell which you do more often, crocheting or knitting, and what country you are from.
> I'm from the U.S. and I knit.
> My husband crochets.


I am in the US and I crochet and dabble in knitting


----------



## JanetofAus (May 29, 2011)

I am in Australia living permanently in a motorhome, I knit (pick, throw and Portuguese) and I crochet (normal and Tunisian). Sticks and string are an obsession.


----------



## Cindy Bower (Jun 13, 2016)

I learned to knit at age 10 and have always loved it. On occasion I crochet my grandmother's "Scraps of Beauty" afghan, using up left over yarn. I usually knit every day at least a little bit. I usually keep several projects going so I can pick the one that fits the moment. What size will fit along with me on travels, or which one can I visit while knitting and still not make mistakes. I love it all. I live in Wyoming, USA


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am a Canadian and I do both . Right now knitting a bit more than crocheting but have crochet since I was seven crochet left handed and knit right handed.. I never adjust a pattern to right handed crochet - it just ends up a mirror image by following the pattern using my left hand. I never even realized it until I joined kp and lefties were always wanting left handed patterns. 

I love both.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I do both!!
Learnt to crochet when I was six from my grandmother!
Watched my mother knit and started knitting when I was about 10
I enjoy both though I love crochet more


----------



## mhouse (Jun 13, 2016)

From the US and I knit


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm a Canadian and a knitter. But I can crochet dishcloths, shawls and edges


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

I knit and I crochet. But I prefer knitting . I am from the US


----------



## yvonne47 (Jun 11, 2016)

teaching myself Tunisian crochet.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I live in the UK and I knit and crochet.


----------



## Kamari56 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm from Canada and I do both and also learning to use knitting machine.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm from the USA and I do both equally


----------



## Toymaker (Oct 30, 2015)

I am from Kadoma, Zimbabwe.

As a teenager I learned both knitting & crochet. Later I took up cross-stitch.
Over the years, I have gone through stages: for some years I will knit, then for some I will crochet, then for some I will do cross-stitch. Right now, knitting is my passion!


----------



## Toymaker (Oct 30, 2015)

I see there are 42 pages of replies: do you plan to make a table, & tell us how many from each country knit, & how many crochet? I'm sure that many of us would like to know.


----------



## Toymaker (Oct 30, 2015)

wilmad said:


> I visited the yarn store in Listowel, Ontario (Great place, by the way). They weren't busy and I had a fun visit with one of the employees. She mentioned that in her experience, Canada seemed to have more knitters and the U. S. had more crocheters. That made me curious, so when I am in craft stores in the U.S. I notice that there are more pattern books for crocheting than knitting.
> So I wondered if you'd like to participate in a survey for fun. Tell which you do more often, crocheting or knitting, and what country you are from.
> I'm from the U.S. and I knit.
> My husband crochets.


I see there are 42 pages of replies: do you plan to make a table, & tell us how many from each country knit, & how many crochet? I'm sure that many of us would like to know.


----------



## Gail Stairs (Jan 6, 2016)

I am a Canadian knitter/crocheter. . . and love to do customized work.....


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

Toymaker said:


> I see there are 42 pages of replies: do you plan to make a table, & tell us how many from each country knit, & how many crochet? I'm sure that many of us would like to know.


I'd like to know , too, and I apologize for not being able to come up with a plan, but I honestly think a chart or table is impossible to accomplish. I've read each and every entry, while knitting, curling my hair, waking up in the morning, winding down at night, or riding down the road, and have enjoyed hearing from you all. I mostly only knit tiny critters (several 1000 a year) so am amazed at the variety of skills that y'all use. Thanks for writing!


----------



## ANENOME (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm in Australia and do both - 90% knitting


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

US, both plus hand embroidery, cross stitch, beaded jewelry, sewing


----------



## CarlySueP (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm in the USA. I do both, but most recently, I knit more than crochet.


----------



## Marilise (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi all! I am from South Africa and mainly crochets! Love knitting as well but are intrigued by crochet projects.


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

Mostly I knit, but once in a while I crochet something simple. I'm from Australia.


----------



## saviorpat4 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm from the U.S.A. 
I do both.


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

I am from the US and I knit. I can do both but crocheting hurts my wrists. I do notice that, amongst my friends, the majority of us knit instead of crochet.


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

I am in the US. I knit and crochet. Over time I probably knit and crochet about the same number of projects. I generally have knit and crochet projects underway at the same time. I enjoy both!


----------



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

I usually knit but really surprised my daughter who normally crochets by crocheting her a basket


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

I am in the US. I do both. For me it is easier to take crochet along when out of the house - like doctor appointments waiting or in the car while DH drives. Most of my knitting is done in my comfy recliner with the exception of when I attend the knitting group. Do a lot of things without patterns after over 60 years of doing both and I find that some yarns are better for one than the other, so the yarn often determines the technique.


----------



## Loe58 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm from the US and I knit.


----------



## CarolAnnC (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm from the US and I crochet and knit. I crochet with thread and knit with yarn. I learned to crochet with thread and never could get the tension right with yarn, learned to knit with yarn and love it.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

In the US. I always have a knit project and a crochet project in progress at the same time. I switch back and forth between them for a change of pace.


----------



## neelia (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm a Canadian - I knit - but slowly learning to crochet - Neelia


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

I am from Texas, USA, and I do both.


----------



## karebear048 (Mar 28, 2014)

Im from the USA and I knit about 99.9% of the time. If I do crochet it is only to put the edge on a blanket, sweater, etc or maybe make a scrap blanket with single or double stitch in crochet. That is all the crocheting I can do or want to do. This is a very interesting survey BTW.


----------



## janvan2 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm from the US too, & I do both. Probably close to equal, knitting & crocheting.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I am going to see if I can add these up by country and craft. Give me a few days as I will figure iy out and will post the results.


----------



## vchase (Mar 16, 2011)

I am 83 have knitted for the last 74 years, would not be happy without my kneedles in my hands!

V Chase


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

I did it. +/- 
Left out where a person has no location in the post and at the profile, I checked both. 
Who loved both, 1 score at both K and C. Sorry for those who wanted to know how many people love both, but when I realized that, it was late - I did not want to start over it again.

Australia 61% knitting - 39% crocheting 23K - 15C

Canada 72% knitting - 28% crocheting 50K - 19C

India 50% knitting - 50% crocheting 1K - 1C

Isle of Main 50% knitting - 50% crocheting 1K - 1C

Italy 50% knitting - 50% crocheting 1K - 1C

Netherland 50% knitting - 50% crocheting 1K - 1C

New Zealand 57% knitting - 43% crocheting 4K - 3C

South Africa 33% knitting - 67% crocheting 1K - 2C

Spain 100% knitting - 0 crocheting 2K - 0

UK 73% knitting - 27% crocheting 38K - 14C

US 69% knitting - 31% crocheting 423K - 195C

Zimbabwe 100% knitting - 0 crocheting 1K - 0


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh, you last few entries are marvelous!! I just couldn't begin to think about doing this tallying up.. Thank you, thank you!!! from everyone!


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

In the US. Do both. Started crocheting when I was 12 and knitting in my early 20's (alto' an aunt taught me to knit when I was 9). Don't know which I do more. Tend to do whatever mood I'm in. Was just knitting clothes and crocheting toys but now also knit toys (clothes are still strictly knit as crochet makes them too bulky). Love doing both. Also tat.


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

Knitter


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

Very interesting statistics! Thanks for calculating.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for calculating. It was interesting.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

Im from the UK and I knit


----------



## Chris Biede (Jun 13, 2016)

US knit


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

Back to the very first post: "Canada seemed to have more knitters and the U. S. had more crocheters ." Yes, this is true between the two countries. But both Canada and the US have more knitters than crocheters today.

Reading the posts, my opinion:

With reference to the highest number of "voters", the UK and Canada have the highest % of knitters. A lot of people can both knit and crochet in both countries. 

Australia has the most crafters who love both knitting and crocheting, but more prefer knitting.

The US had more crocheters, than knitters. But this have changed. For those who love both, the majority loves knitting more today. And more and more knit but not crochet. The US has the highest number of crocheters, who just crochet, no other crafts.

Is there anything what attracted your attention? Post it please!

p.s. The last post in my calculation is that sweet white kitty on the page 44.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

I am in Australia and I mainly knit, I do a basic crochet for some hats, cowls and scarves.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Both


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I knit and crochet but will say that since I started knitting, I haven't put it down. Born in Canada, live in US.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

US Knit.


----------



## karebear048 (Mar 28, 2014)

Are you talking about the white kitty in my avatar at the top of the page? I said I was from the USA and knitted 99.9% of the time. That cat was called Tika. I just put her down on May 5, 2016. She was about 12 years old and very sick. It was very sad but peaceful to see her at rest. No more pain or sorrow. I do miss her terribley. (sp?) I got her from someone who was getting a divorce and she was my constant companion. I loved her so much. I am so happy you like her picture, cuz I love it too!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I learned how to knit in 1962--and continue this hobby today.. I think that those who crochet are SO talented--but, I've never taken the time to learn. And, now, guess I really just don't have the interest....that does happen as we "mature"!!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm in the US. I knit and crochet. If I had to choose a favorite it would be knitting. I do a lot of crochet, making afghans, from charts, for all the grandkids.


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

karebear048 said:


> Are you talking about the white kitty in my avatar at the top of the page? I said I was from the USA and knitted 99.9% of the time. That cat was called Tika. I just put her down on May 5, 2016. She was about 12 years old and very sick. It was very sad but peaceful to see her at rest. No more pain or sorrow. I do miss her terribley. (sp?) I got her from someone who was getting a divorce and she was my constant companion. I loved her so much. I am so happy you like her picture, cuz I love it too!


Yes I mentioned Tika  I'm sorry you lost her. She was really beautiful.

I just wanted to say that your post was the last one what I included in the statistics. So you are in!


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

yotbum said:


> US Knit.


Sorry for the loss of your fur baby.
This was for karebear


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Karren42 said:


> Sorry for the loss of your fur baby.
> This was for karebear


May I echo this one? My fur baby is 19 years old and I think every week might be our last. I really sympathize with your loss. Hugs.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

I am from the US. I can do both but prefer to knit Lloyd I do that most often these days,


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I counted every post and my results were as follows:

INDIA/ASIA/AFRICA=4 responses and all 4 does both. Other crafts=2

EUROPE= 5 with 2 knit only and 3 both. Other crafts=0

AUSTRALIA/NEW ZEALAND= 29 with 4 knit only, 2 crochet only and 29 both. Other crafts= 4

CANADA=54 with 9 knit only, 2 crochet only, and 43 both. Other crafts= 4

UK/BRITISH ISLES= 40 with 13 knit only, 0 crochet only, and 27 both. Other crafts=3

USA= 445 with 85 knit only, 26 crochet only and 334 both. Other crafts= 33

Did not count preferences, only that you have the skills.
The count ends at Kansas g-ma post


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

arlenecc said:


> I counted every post and my results were as follows:
> 
> INDIA/ASIA/AFRICA=4 responses and all 4 does both. Other crafts=2
> 
> ...


I appreciated reading both of the wrap ups on this question. Thank you so much
for your time and effort. It appears to me that the percentages will always be changing as times and styles and crafters come and go. Happy handwork!


----------



## karebear048 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you so much! Im glad i made the cut! Tika was a wonderful cat to have had. Everyone wants me to get a new kitty but i need some more time before that happens. Happy Knitting Everyone! Karebear


----------



## ellen85000 (May 12, 2013)

Knitting in the USA


----------



## bullthing (Jun 16, 2013)

I knit. I have never been able to learn to crochet for some reason. I live in Montana.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Big thanks to those who did the tallies-- what fun to read! What a talented bunch of people on KP.


----------



## Harp2 (May 15, 2016)

Well done Arlenecc! Super job on working out the results of Knitting/Crochet! Really interesting.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

I am from the U.S and I knit and crochet.


----------



## Mtn Knitter (Jun 26, 2014)

I am from Canada. I do 90% knitting and 10% crochet. Sometimes crochet is more portable for travelling.


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

You're welcome Bee Bee, Karren42, wilmad, karebear048, Kansas g-ma !


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm from the US, and I do both, but prefer knitting.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Harp2 said:


> Well done Arlenecc! Super job on working out the results of Knitting/Crochet! Really interesting.


Thanks. I have the charts I used and will add to them. I do not do math well, so will leave the percentages
to my KP colleague. The other crafts included tunisia, looms, machine knits, sewing, cross-stitch, beading, etc. Pretty versatile group!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you so very much for the tally totals ....Very interesting outcomes. I really enjoyed following this post.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am in Australia and I do both. Crocheting is making a big come back here. Knitting is also very popular.


----------



## Mommy B. (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello! This is my very first post on this forum, having joined maybe a week or so ago. Anyway,had to reply in kind. Yes, I do both knit and crochet,also switching off,getting bored and coming up with another idea while working on something. Usually have anywhere from 2-5 projects going at once-and this includes counted cross-stitch, needlepoint, embroidery-whatever. Fact is I used to enjoy crocheting more-finding it more artistic. Now, as long as I have the right needles-do whatever  :sm02:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm from the USA and I knit. Would like to learn crochet though


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm in the US and I knit and crochet. I usually have both a knit project and a crochet project going at the same time so when I get tired of one, I can switch to the other. Currently, I'm doing Tunisian crochet and making a graphgan for my grandson with the Philadelphia Eagles logo on it. It is very time consuming just trying to keep all my bobbins straight and it's much to cumbersome to take anywhere. I have a baby girl dress that I'm knitting for a friend and I switch to that when I can't handle the afghan anymore and I also carry that project with me because of course, it's tiny.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I learned to crochet first; but I also knit.
For speed, I may opt for crochet.
For other stuff---even fancy-schmancy---I usually opt for knit.
There's a knitting group at the VA Hospital where I work and I'm a member there.
It's Tuesday---Knitting Day---Yaaay!


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm in Australia and I both knit and crochet.


----------



## Elsbeth19 (Dec 8, 2014)

I am from the US. Though i am able to crochet it always looks sloppy so I almost always knit.


----------



## sewfiner (May 17, 2011)

I knit wearable items and crochet household item ie dish clothes . doilies and toys. From the USA


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm from the U.S. and I knit and crochet. I learned to crochet first, over 40 years ago. Learned to knit about 4 or 5 years ago. I mainly knit now, but throw in a crochet project here and there for variety.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sewfiner said:


> I knit wearable items and crochet household item ie dish clothes . doilies and toys. From the USA


I'd pretty much agree with this-- feel of knit is nicer to wear.


----------



## pamelarae (May 14, 2011)

USA Started knitting at age 5, crocheting at nine. mostly knit now, make my own socks toe up in the round with two cable needles. I've also taught myself bobbin lace, tatting and Armenian needle lace. Always have two or three projects going at a time. Usually at least one I can do with out thinking about, and one pattern I have to pay attention to.


----------



## trishkfl (Aug 28, 2013)

I was taught to crochet 45 years ago by my grandmother. Then about 28 years ago took up cross stitch. Did that until my eyes go too bad. Three years ago I taught myself to knit through the YouTube and this site! Oh, I also learned to sew and cook in Middle School (1974) in the Home Ec class.


----------



## ladytopaz10 (Oct 13, 2011)

both


----------



## cablesRfun (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm late jumping in .... I'm from the USA, I Knit, Crochet and Tunisian Crochet. My Grandmother tried to teach me to knit as a child and I just couldn't get it, so I ended up crocheting. 30 years later I taught myself to knit because I always preferred the look of knitting. After I inherited my Grandmother and Great Grandmothers crafting "goodies" I then picked up Tunisian Crochet.......... Still trying to figure out tatting


----------



## Babb10 (Apr 16, 2016)

I do both but enjoy crochet so much more , from the USA ..


----------



## Rubyslippers512 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am from the USA. I know enough about crocheting, that if I try to make something and I hold it up, it might not fall apart. 
I have knit off and on for many years. Just when I was starting to get good at knitting, in the 1980's, I quit, as I was working too much and did not have enough time for a hobby. About 20 years later, I went back to it... that was nine years ago, and I have not stopped.


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

I am from the Georgia in the USA. I both knit and crochet. Mama taught me to knit and crochet when I was in high school. I am left handed and she was right handed and so she taught me right handed. I assumed that she had figured out a way to teach me to knit and to crochet left handed, but she told me years later that she simply could not figure out a way to teach me left handed, so she taught me to knit and crochet right handed and just didn't tell me that's what she was doing so I knit and crochet right handed, but I sew left handed. I like to make knitted scarves and caps. If I make an afghan, it is usually a granny square afghan. Mama taught me this pattern when I was in high school and I have made many of these over the years. Lots of times, I make up my own patterns to knit and crochet. Right now, I have three projects I am working on. One is a knit blanket for my dog in fall colors, another is a knit blanket for my dog in spring colors, a third afghan is for me knit in pastel colors, and a fourth is a crochet afghan for myself in fall colors.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

I do both but I prefer to knit.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

RustyLuvsMe said:


> I am from the Georgia in the USA. I both knit and crochet. Mama taught me to knit and crochet when I was in high school. I am left handed and she was right handed and so she taught me right handed. I assumed that she had figured out a way to teach me to knit and to crochet left handed, but she told me years later that she simply could not figure out a way to teach me left handed, so she taught me to knit and crochet right handed and just didn't tell me that's what she was doing so I knit and crochet right handed, but I sew left handed. I like to make knitted scarves and caps. If I make an afghan, it is usually a granny square afghan. Mama taught me this pattern when I was in high school and I have made many of these over the years. Lots of times, I make up my own patterns to knit and crochet. Right now, I have three projects I am working on. One is a knit blanket for my dog in fall colors, another is a knit blanket for my dog in spring colors, a third afghan is for me knit in pastel colors, and a fourth is a crochet afghan for myself in fall colors.


I am also a lefty. I knit righty (but I cast on lefty.) I can only crochet or sew lefty. I have tried to teach myself righty but the brain says no.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

From the US. Knit and crochet but mainly crocheting as faster to do for charity projects.


----------



## ginnysandel (Mar 27, 2013)

I am from the USA.......and I do both.....although at this point in time I do a lot more knitting than crocheting. Learned to knit first (in high school home economics class). After I married, my DH's grandmother lived with us for a while & after watching her crochet, decided I needed to learn that as well.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

I am from the US and I can do both but I prefer knitting over crochet.


----------



## Susan65 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm in the US and I knit. I can crochet edgings but that's all I do in crochet.


----------



## lstanley (Jun 10, 2016)

I am from the U.S. and knit. Don't know how to crochet except for making borders.


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

I do both.


----------



## Carolwithane (Feb 4, 2012)

I am from Australia and knit much more than I crotchet but I enjoy doing both. I also love sewing.


----------



## deborah herrmann (May 26, 2011)

I knit and I live live in Eatonville Washington


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

I live in the United States and learned to knit as a little girl in Portugal. Have tried crochet but it never caught me the way knitting does. I can edge a garment with crochet if I have to, but not really well. 
Billie


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm from the U.S., and I knit. I know how to crochet, but I only use it as an adjunct to my knitting at this point.

My brother and my step-daughter, both U.S., are both crocheters.


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

From Australia I have knitted since I wa 6 now in sixties that is a lot of happy years knitting. I can not crochet. I patchwork and stitch.


----------



## MiraBrooks82 (Apr 21, 2013)

Knitting. I can make a chain from here to china but can't make another one....


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

US and primary knit. Learned crochet first just like knitting more.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I'm from Canada and I mostly knit, but do some crochet.


----------



## marjbra (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm in Australia and I do about thr same of both


----------



## ADiane (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm in the US and I knit. Never got the hang of crochet beyond chain stitch.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

I am in the UK and I do both, but mostly knitting nowadays, crochet needs too much attention !

Edna C

PS Who is going to volunteer to count ????


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Crumplin said:


> I am in the UK and I do both, but mostly knitting nowadays, crochet needs too much attention !
> 
> Edna C
> 
> PS Who is going to volunteer to count ????


I did on page 45


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

arlenecc said:


> I did on page 45


Thanks. Don't know how I missed it


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

I am from the USA and I both crochet and knit. I have been crocheting for around 35 years and knitting around 10 years.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

50-50.


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

I now do both have just learnt to crochet correctly since September last year
:sm24:


----------



## shortiepants (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi, from the United States. Knit and crochet. Just depends on the pattern and what motif I'm in. Do find crocheting goes faster.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 26, 2011)

From US
Do both, have crocheted longer so it moves much faster than knitting


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Please post the results, I am from Ireland, knitting about 60 years, love it, can do VERY simple crochet, flowers, edgeings & easy squares but do not enjoy it nearly as much as knitting


----------

